# Interesting Post Apocalypse Movie



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

I just watched _Where Have all the People Gone, _(1974). It wasn't a particularly good movie but it was interesting. It went into the mental state of people thrown into an end of the world situation. ...at least the best they could in an hour long, made for TV movie in 1974. 

It touched on how some people will act out of desperation, good and bad, selfishness and sacrifice, etc. ...and it showed how NOT to handle security, ...in any situation.

I'm sure I saw the movie as a kid and didn't think anything of it. But seeing it as an adult in 2021, it gave me a little food for thought.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I like seeing the psychological aspect of anything and how people react. That's one thing most people don't prep for.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I agree with Sas. I don't watch apoc movies, tv shows and the like for the event/special effects so much as how people deal with the aftermath. I have Amazon Prime and while there is a lot of straight trash, I've also seen some very cerebral indie movies dealing with the subject.


----------

